# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Happy hour and other specials for dinner

## lacdeloo

Just asking if anyone can tell me about any drink ( happy hour et all) and dinning specials in Mo Bay, will be their on Feb 15 for a week.   Thanks Lacdeloo

----------


## Oncedeported

You want a great meal in MOBAY you have to try the Pork Pit.  IMHO the consistently best jerk in Montego Bay.  Prices are very reasonable.  You will see lots of locals there.  For some real authentic food start at the gates of mo bay holiday inn sunspree.  go left about 100 feet and cross road.  no name on it I don't think but great box meals. (ox tail, tripe, fish. stewed chicken etc.) fantastic rice and peas  and very cheap.  This is where everyone from working at the market and resort eat.

----------

